# Hunk Of Junk productions



## TZY (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi, Guys
Im new to this site ...and wanted to introduce myself.
Recently retired and am getting the word out on stuff I make .Some of you may know me and my kits so please let others know what you think of them. Most of my kits are limited runs and I have a eclectic range of kits with new ones on the way. Ive made kits from Farscape , The Lexx, District 9, Barbarella,Dune , and Silent Running.All of my kits are from 3D files rendered in rapid prototypers and molded and cast. So if you ever have questions on that process please feel free to contact me . 
Got some new projects in the works from Clash of the Titans and Tank Girl so stay tuned
This is one of my latest efforts .If your interested in the others let me know.
Enjoy 
T


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi there & welcome!
Do you have a website?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is an incredible example of your work. Extremely well detailed and painted.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Tony's work is simply amazing. He normally has a booth at WonderFest. I especially like his Pilot from Farscape and the Prawn from District 9. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Tony deserves a Nobel prize for the Silent Running Valley Forge model alone...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

what he said! Tony does great work!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Tony's booth is always my first stop at WF


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I still have to build Tony's awesome Serenity. I'll get to it!


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

I have Tony's Silent Running Valley Forge kit. Some day I will screw up the courage to actually build it!


----------



## backof (Mar 10, 2007)

"Shiny", Tony's Serenity kit, was my first introduction to his work. I finally had the pleasure of meeting him at Jerseyfest last year and seeing his Lexx model firsthand. He's an amazing artist. If you have the opportunity to purchase any of his kits, go for it; you'll never regret it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I still have a first edition HoJ Serenity sitting in my "to be built" pile. It's absolutely beautiful. Tony does great work, as evidenced in his first kit.


----------



## TZY (Mar 5, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> Hi there & welcome!
> Do you have a website?


Thanks guys,
Sorry ...No web site yet. I hope to get around to it after WF this year... I just retired from the day job and hope to get more kits out in the next year. 
Got the mesh for The Medusa from the last Clash of the Titans, the Tank from Tank Girl is under 3D construction and The Event Horizon is in there also....Zev Seated with 790 is in casting as we speak.
FYI.. I dont do the 3D mesh work..thats done by some great artist I contract. If you ever need one to do some work I can recommend them to you. I take their work and get it ready to 3D print the masters for molding and casting. All my kits are based on 3D models. 
Ive also been thinking of a large Dark Star but need to get more data together for that one and maybe a Maleficent .
So many models ...So little time.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

TZY said:


> ... the Tank from Tank Girl...


Ooooo, interesting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, that's an insane amount of snakes.


----------



## TZY (Mar 5, 2016)

John P said:


> Okay, that's an insane amount of snakes.


Thats why every head will have to be 3D printed..No casting that part..the file for that part was about a gig...got it down to 90 mgs ...still to big for Shapeways and I may have to do a cut down the middle of the hair. Or get someone else othe rthan shapeways to print them...but then the cost goes up.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

John P said:


> I still have to build Tony's awesome Serenity. I'll get to it!


John, would you be willing to part with it? PM me.

Bruce


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

abu625 said:


> I have Tony's Silent Running Valley Forge kit. Some day I will screw up the courage to actually build it!


But if you think you might not, I'd be interested in buying it from you.

I LOVE Tony's work! I have several of his kits and what I love is that his precision in his patterns makes it through to the castings, precise, clean, 100% bubble free. 

Tony, it is so great to see the Lexx built and painted up. I gotta get on it!!!

John O.


----------



## TZY (Mar 5, 2016)

Ive only seen one other of the LEXX built so far. I will have it at WF this year.
Its not really a difficult kit to build and the painting of it just takes time and lots of masking.Doing the emitters on the eyes was the most time consuming.
The 3D mesh for Tank Girls Tank is almost finished .There are some boolean pegs that need to be removed and the other weapons and deck furniture are done but yet to be added. My 3D guys has made great progress in the past week.
Im trying to get the build up of Zev and 790 done for WF also. I will have Zev/790 kit for sale at WF also.
Lots to do ...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Tony's products absolutely rock - I bought and built his exquisite Atreides Frigate several years ago.

IMG_1021a by Joseph C. Brown, on Flickr


----------

